# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  open letter to EU policy makers on Community Networks

## nethood

Γεια σας,

Γίνεται μία προσπάθεια ευαισθητοποίησης των μελών του Ευρωπαϊκού κοινοβουλίου για επερχόμενες νομοθεσίες που θα πλήξουν τα Κοινοτικά Δίκτυα στην Ευρώπη.

Ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν διάφορα διοικητικά προβλήματα στο AWMN αλλά μήπως θα είχε νόημα να υπογράψουμε το κοινό "open letter" από όλα τα κοινοτικά δίκτυα της Ευρώπης; Είναι κρίμα να λείπει μόνο το AWMN από μία τόσο σημαντική και μαζική προσπάθεια.

Δείτε εδώ: https://lqdn.co-ment.com/text/Rl42W44XAc6/view/
και εδώ: http://netcommons.eu/?q=content/lett...unity-networks

Εχώ αρχίσει και μία μετάφραση στα Ελληνικά εδώ: http://etherpad.netcommons.eu/p/openletter_GR

Παναγιώτης Αντωνιάδης
http://nethood.org/panayotis/

----------


## StarGazer

Μου ήρθε ένα παρόμοιο mail, αλλά ποιες είναι οι "επερχόμενες νομοθεσίες" ;
Εμείς δεν είμαστε πάροχος ασύρματου ίντερνετ...

----------


## nethood

> Μου ήρθε ένα παρόμοιο mail, αλλά ποιες είναι οι "επερχόμενες νομοθεσίες" ;
> Εμείς δεν είμαστε πάροχος ασύρματου ίντερνετ...


Δεν είναι μόνο για παρόχους ασύρματου ίντερνετ, έχει να κάνει με τις συχνότητες, το radio lockdown directive, και άλλα σημαντικά που μπορεί να επηρεάσουν τη βιωσιμότητα των κοινοτικών δικτύων.

Αυτό είναι το νομικό κείμενο http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-conte...:2016:0590:FIN, αλλά εγώ δεν το έχω διαβάσει. Απλώς εμπιστεύομαι όσους ειδικούς έχουν κινητοποιηθεί.

Ως προς το Internet, μπορεί το AWMN να μην παρέχει Ιντερνετ σε "πελάτες" αλλά ο διαμοιρασμός συνδέσεων Ιντερνετ μέσα στο δίκτυο υφίσταται και νομίζω είναι σημαντικό να μην υπάρξουν νομοθεσίες που θα το καταστήσουν πιο δύσκολο στο μέλλον.

Επίσης, είναι μία κίνηση συναδελφικότητας με τα υπόλοιπα κοινοτικά δίκτυα όπως το Freifunk που ίσως πλήττεται πιο πολύ από όλα καθώς δουλεύει σε μεγάλο βαθμό με ελεύθερο λογισμικό και παρέχει "ανοιχτά" δωρεάν Ιντερνετ σε δημόσιους χώρους.

----------


## StarGazer

Εγώ όταν το πρωτοείδα δεν είδα πως αναφέρεται σε εμάς, όσο τα υπόλοιπα που πλήττονται αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχουν άδεια παρόχου (εξού και τα περί ανταγωνισμού). Για το ραδιοφάσμα δε νομίζω να βγει κάτι παραπάνω από αυτά που ήδη θα έπρεπε να τηρούνται, αλλά θα το ρίξω μια πιο αναλυτική ματιά και το συζητάμε.

----------


## nethood

Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε τις μεταφράσεις του κειμένου (συμπεριλαμβανόμενης της Ελληνικής) και τα κοινοτικά δίκτυα που το έχουν υπογράψει (ουσιαστικά όλα εκτός από το AWMN :-/)
https://wiki.laquadrature.net/Paquet..._NetCommons/en

----------

